# My Dad's Girlfriends Daughter Just Made Out With Me



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 16, 2014)

So yeah let me hear what you guys think about this... My dad's girlfriend's daughter just walked in my room when i was on rollitup and took my headphones off and got over me and on me and started making out with me.

I mean she's hot and all but im really confused about this now. The only thing she said was. My dads not good at holding a relationship.

"I hope I don't complicate things"


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 17, 2014)

You should have sex with her!

Its not like incest, or anything.

I came real close to having sex with My step sister, over 10 years ago.

She was really hott, with huge breasts, and a nice butt too.

I used to rub her back when everyone was sleeping, with a huge hard on.

If she wasn't My step sister, I would have had sex with her, but I have always tried to have morals.

I think I'm going to masturbate in a little bit.



I'm getting horney just thinking about it.

~PEACE~


----------



## yktind (Nov 17, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So yeah let me hear what you guys think about this... My dad's girlfriend's daughter just walked in my room when i was on rollitup and took my headphones off and got over me and on me and started making out with me.
> 
> I mean she's hot and all but im really confused about this now. *The only thing she said was. My dads not good at holding a relationship.*
> 
> "I hope I don't complicate things"


First you gotta make sure your Dad isn't hitting it too. Then if all clear hit it. Actually I just read Post#2... Maybe go take a shower first.


----------



## Growan (Nov 17, 2014)

Typical that the webcam tap was down when that happened or I could have given you my professional opinion. 

No matter you can post pictures here, she sounds like a goer.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 17, 2014)

Beat that pussy up, and give your dad a thanks


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 17, 2014)

If its a no strings attached romp in the bed then go for it but if this is more than a casual hook up it could be extremely selfish to fuck up yiur dads relationship just for a peice of ass. Doesnt sound like you are looking to anything more than physical so my advice is if she jumps on ya again then voice your concerns and make sure you are both on the same page, could save a lot of drama. Good luck with that, my step sister is a fat nasty slob so I will never be put in this position lol.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 17, 2014)

Werd so it is going to be no strings attached and we got the house alone tmmrw yoo. Time to flex this dick.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 17, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Werd so it is going to be no strings attached and we got the house alone tmmrw yoo. Time to flex this dick.


Just make sure that your dad, and his girlfriend, don't find out.

That would be weird.

~PEACE~


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 17, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Werd so it is going to be no strings attached and we got the house alone tmmrw yoo. Time to flex this dick.




Dude post pics of her



If shes how then FUCK THE FUCK OUT OF HER 



and post pics of that too 



But we just want to make sure shes hot af if your gonna fuck your step sister lol


----------



## yktind (Nov 17, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Dude post pics of her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, If you're gunna bone down on not blood fam we need to at least watch.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 17, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So yeah let me hear what you guys think about this... My dad's girlfriend's daughter just walked in my room when i was on rollitup and took my headphones off and got over me and on me and started making out with me.
> 
> I mean she's hot and all but im really confused about this now. The only thing she said was. My dads not good at holding a relationship.
> 
> "I hope I don't complicate things"


please post a picture of her or a picture off google that looks like her will do. why would she say your dads no good at holding a relationship- is she fucking your dad as well?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2014)

LOL! Step-Pussy, awesome...


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL! Step-Pussy, awesome...


Bout to go down in like 20min lmfao bout to beat that up like the Old Spice man.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 18, 2014)

So as I said It was going down today and it did but I couldn't go through with it. We had our clothes off and did a little oral but when it came time to fuck her I just had really bad anxiety and told her I needed to smoke quick before I put it in and I left the room dry heaving and in a lot of discomfort.... i also got blue balls.....

I mean im not sure what went wrong or what went in my head or what????? But now im in discomfort with blue balls a stomach ache and shit....


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 18, 2014)

Release the Crackle


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 18, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So as I said It was going down today and it did but I couldn't go through with it. We had our clothes off and did a little oral but when it came time to fuck her I just had really bad anxiety and told her I needed to smoke quick before I put it in and I left the room dry heaving and in a lot of discomfort.... i also got blue balls.....
> 
> I mean im not sure what went wrong or what went in my head or what????? But now im in discomfort with blue balls a stomach ache and shit....


Did a little oral? And then you felt nauseous and in discomfort? How old are you? Get the fuck outa here boyo, and come back when you can oyster dive with glee.


----------



## sunni (Nov 18, 2014)

since no women responded to this thread ill put my two cents in.

while shes not your biological sister, or even at this point a step sister,

to have both parents have their children around eachother it is clearly obvious the parental figures are serious about their relationship
so im going to assume you all live together as a family unit?

nothing is ever NSA when your family units are that close.
no matter what she says or how youd feel there is no NSA in this situation.
the ramifications of what will happen are not going to be in your benefit, unfortunately you already have some sexual relations with her and youre going to have to live with it.


my suggestion is as follows, realize that this isnt going to work out in either her or your benefit and forget about it, its going to be extremely awakward if you continue to progress this isnt going to work out for either of you , and both parents are going to feel extremely awkward, once they find out and they most likely will.

im going to assume youre 18 or under 18 at point just due to the story itself


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

sunni said:


> since no women responded to this thread ill put my two cents in.
> 
> while shes not your biological sister, or even at this point a step sister,
> 
> ...


Yeah, what sunni said.

We don't need any children (or people under 18 years old) on RIU.

This is an ADULTS ONLY forum!

~PEACE~


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 18, 2014)

You're only making the assumption im under 18 but im 19 and my parents are divorced and I just moved in with my dad...


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yeah, what sunni said.
> 
> We don't need any children (or people under 18 years old) on RIU.
> 
> ...




Oh gives a shit tho



I understand because kids now and days are fucking retarded (I am 18ish) 


But like if you dont act like a little kid 



Then who gives a shit lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Oh gives a shit tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree to a point.

I was a mature teenager, I think.

But, I don't need to talk to children.

My words are for adults only.

Sure, its not a big difference being 17 years old, or 18 years old; but I would hate to see RIU get closed for children blogging on an adult forum.

I don't know who remembers overgrown.com, or whatever it was called, but all traces of everyones posts got deleted, I think. I never blogged on overgrown.com, but I talked to people that did.

~PEACE~


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I agree to a point.
> 
> I was a mature teenager, I think.
> 
> ...




I never heard of overgrowen 


But I agree with you I dont exactly want to talk to a 12 year old either lol 


But if they can hold a decent conversation and there older than 15 then I dont see why not lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I agree to a point.
> 
> I was a mature teenager, I think.
> 
> ...


share the link, they must donate- if it stays at $0 I am going to get depressed, I tried to donate it wouldn't let me says that the paypal account holder is the promoter?


----------



## cdd10 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You should have sex with her!
> 
> Its not like incest, or anything.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 19, 2014)

So i figured out what may have happened. Like I'm not a virgin by no means... i'm actually pretty sexually active for my age... I lost my virginity at age 15 and I remember when I did the next day I felt a little sick and I related it to anxiety. However I think I understand what the issue truely is.

Testosterone Poisoning, Like everything was going perfect yesterday I felt really in power and in control and normally I'm a little shy and not as upfront.... but this was my frist time engaging and being a damn man. I ripped her panties off and her shirt and took my pants off and was proud of my large flaccid weiner haha (wasn't hard at the tme) and than I started having those uncontrollable feelings... it's like I just took a drug or something my body had a high of some sort and I was a different person in that moment.... 

She grabbed my cock and started rubbing it against her pussy and than I told her I wanted to smoke some weed because I needed to relax and calm down yo... so im blaming elevated testosterone levels to cause nausea... I never felt as much as a man but it was just to overwhelming.. I mean I came on pretty hard and everything and there was nothing but body language... no talking.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 19, 2014)

Lol

Kids today...


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 19, 2014)

Im respectfully a adult.


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)

Well fuck.... Maybe you should jack it first then try again. You know what they say "If at first you don't succeed... Ummm, jack off and do it again?" Something like that.

And where are the pics?


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 19, 2014)

yktind said:


> Well fuck.... Maybe you should jack it first then try again. You know what they say "If at first you don't succeed... Ummm, jack off and do it again?" Something like that.
> 
> And where are the pics?


Pics are coming tonight and your advice is the answer...


----------



## yktind (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> share the link, they must donate- if it stays at $0 I am going to get depressed, I tried to donate it wouldn't let me says that the paypal account holder is the promoter?


You should write a book.

That way, you can entertain people, and get paid at the same time.

I can give you a huge list of literary agents:

Just go to:

Writers.net

And then click on "literary agents", or something like that.

For the record, I have not made a single penny from talking on the internet.

Thats why I want to write a book in the future, and you can too.

~PEACE~


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So i figured out what may have happened. Like I'm not a virgin by no means... i'm actually pretty sexually active for my age... I lost my virginity at age 15 and I remember when I did the next day I felt a little sick and I related it to anxiety. However I think I understand what the issue truely is.
> 
> Testosterone Poisoning, Like everything was going perfect yesterday I felt really in power and in control and normally I'm a little shy and not as upfront.... but this was my frist time engaging and being a damn man. I ripped her panties off and her shirt and took my pants off and was proud of my large flaccid weiner haha (wasn't hard at the tme) and than I started having those uncontrollable feelings... it's like I just took a drug or something my body had a high of some sort and I was a different person in that moment....
> 
> She grabbed my cock and started rubbing it against her pussy and than I told her I wanted to smoke some weed because I needed to relax and calm down yo... so im blaming elevated testosterone levels to cause nausea... I never felt as much as a man but it was just to overwhelming.. I mean I came on pretty hard and everything and there was nothing but body language... no talking.


she was rubbing your cock against her pussy and you wanted to go smoke some weed?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunni said:


> since no women responded to this thread ill put my two cents in.
> 
> while shes not your biological sister, or even at this point a step sister,
> 
> ...


2 men and a woman.were shipwrecked on an island.
after 3 weeks the girl was so ashamed of what they were doing,she killed herself..
two weeks later,the guys were so ashamed of what they were doing,they finally buried her
2 weeks after that,the guys were so ashamed of what they were doing,so they dug her back up

moral of the story..too many morals and you miss out on fun things..like tropical islands and unbridled sex


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Nov 26, 2014)

I was going to agree with Sunni, but at age 64, I'm still not a mature adult. I can remember being 16, 17, 18. I was horny all the time. Hell I was still horny most of time I was in my 40's.

Go ahead and nail her, but realize, it's not going to turn out like Penthouse Forum (did I just date myself with that reference??) Once her mother & your father find out the shit will hit the fan. Just be prepared.

Even still, it'll make for a good story in your old age. No matter how much shit it stirs up now, you'll look back on it favorably. You only regret what you didn't do.


ETA: funny story rory420


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Pics are coming tonight and your advice is the answer...


Hey! Where the hell are our pics? Don't tell me I liked that post for nothing...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

Johnny Vapor said:


> I was going to agree with Sunni, but at age 64, I'm still not a mature adult. I can remember being 16, 17, 18. I was horny all the time. Hell I was still horny most of time I was in my 40's.
> 
> Go ahead and nail her, but realize, it's not going to turn out like Penthouse Forum (did I just date myself with that reference??) Once her mother & your father find out the shit will hit the fan. Just be prepared.
> 
> ...


Youre my dads age...he fucks like a rqbbit still! lol..hes got 4 bitches...btw,r.i.u.gonna crash..error codes all over.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> 2 men and a woman.were shipwrecked on an island.
> after 3 weeks the girl was so ashamed of what they were doing,she killed herself..
> two weeks later,the guys were so ashamed of what they were doing,they finally buried her
> 2 weeks after that,the guys were so ashamed of what they were doing,so they dug her back up
> ...


what was the guys doing? why they dig her up for?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey! Where the hell are our pics? Don't tell me I liked that post for nothing...


he's fucking teasing us like he teased that poor horny girl. Send her to me I wont disappoint her


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what was the guys doing? why they dig her up for?


homosexuality and necrophelia,duh.
sandy was her name


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> homosexuality and necrophelia,duh.
> sandy was her name


where does dominos get the duck for the duck pizza? is it off a clean ducks or they just grab them dirty pond ducks?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

dont matter as long as they got ducks...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> homosexuality and necrophelia,duh.
> sandy was her name


LOL! Sandy Crackankrotch, of the Manchester Crackankrotches...


----------



## BLVDog (Nov 27, 2014)

nice!!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 27, 2014)

not so the second week...


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> since no women responded to this thread ill put my two cents in.
> 
> while shes not your biological sister, or even at this point a step sister,
> 
> ...


i was just..my eyes..my eyes!


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> where does dominos get the duck for the duck pizza? is it off a clean ducks or they just grab them dirty pond ducks?


whoa! dominos has duck pizza?..please describe further..is it regional?


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

All i can say is damn you are lucky. You and your dad's girlfriend's daughter are in no way related, so you should bang. Or bring her over to me to bang. I'm a stud.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> whoa! dominos has duck pizza?..please describe further..is it regional?


In Australia, they have corn as a pizza topping. 
In South America, they have banana and cinnamon as toppings.


----------



## Hoojamaflippan (Dec 26, 2014)

God damn this just happened to me. Totally feel your pain.

Lots of rum after christmas dinner. I go to bed, then my alarmingly hot (almost) step sister comes in and invites me to her bed.

Lotsa naked fondling and some oral later and whisky dick strikes, (or litre of rum dick...) I freak out a bit and then bail out.

Weirdest christmas ever..... thing is I really like the girl and would love to be her guy.

I also managed to make it all ultra awkward by asking her for a date the next day to which she said that it would be a bit wierd given the circumstances.

I suppose she just wanted an NSA night, which i then failed to deliver. FFFFFUUUUUUUUCCCKK


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> So yeah let me hear what you guys think about this... My dad's girlfriend's daughter just walked in my room when i was on rollitup and took my headphones off and got over me and on me and started making out with me.
> 
> I mean she's hot and all but im really confused about this now. The only thing she said was. My dads not good at holding a relationship.
> 
> "I hope I don't complicate things"


Take that shit the next opportunity you get. Just do it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 28, 2014)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> The only thing she said was. My dads not good at holding a relationship.
> "


How come no one picked up on THAT part? LOL Her dad is a player and who knows how many would be step siblings she's already bopped?


----------



## ebgood (Dec 28, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> How come no one picked up on THAT part? LOL Her dad is a player and who knows how many would be step siblings she's already bopped?


word.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 28, 2014)

Donk her-that-is all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 29, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> whoa! dominos has duck pizza?..please describe further..is it regional?


dominos Australia, its on the "Chef's Best" menu




Roast duck, rasher bacon, red onion & mozzarella topped with BBQ sauce


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 29, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> In Australia, they have corn as a pizza topping.
> In South America, they have banana and cinnamon as toppings.


corn? lol that's news to me


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 29, 2014)

Have you not hit the bottom of that shit yet? Damn, just do it. She's ASKING you to do it. Do we need to draw you a fucking map?


----------



## OldPork (Dec 29, 2014)

Get it while it's hot bro!


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> dominos Australia, its on the "Chef's Best" menu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn! that looks good sub rasher bacon for thick cut applewood smoked bacon chopped (regional thingy). in frozen, california pizza kitchen has the same except it's chicken for duck.

i'm gonna make a duck version and post.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 29, 2014)

TBoneJack said:


> Have you not hit the bottom of that shit yet? Damn, just do it. She's ASKING you to do it. Do we need to draw you a fucking map?


wait!..is she 18? are you? and don't forget the rubber


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2014)

Pics...?


----------



## bravedave (Dec 29, 2014)

All rather humorous and intriguing, but I believe this thread could have simply ended on page 1 with:



Diabolical666 said:


> Release the Crackle


followed by those PICS!!!

(That said, knowing of the existance of duck pizza was an unexpected bonus)


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2014)

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2014)

Hoojamaflippan said:


> God damn this just happened to me. Totally feel your pain.
> 
> Lots of rum after christmas dinner. I go to bed, then my alarmingly hot (almost) step sister comes in and invites me to her bed.
> 
> ...


He who Hesitates, Masturbates...


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 30, 2014)

The OP has left the building. Probably went over to tumblr


----------



## dbkick (Dec 30, 2014)

If you wanna complicate things to a point where someone may be kicked to the curb , bang her.
But if you have a bit of willpower/morals then maybe that would be for the best.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bang her, you only live once.


----------



## OldPork (Jan 1, 2015)

Ya man it'll be finger lickin good


----------

